# dog toys



## stephen wersonick (Mar 5, 2011)

All right maybe someone hear may know. I want to make jute and french linen dog tugs for my club. I have looked everywhere for the material and have bought samples of some, but they are all to light weight and the dogs tear through them. Does anyone know where to get this type of materials?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

We have patato bags or sinterklaas bags we use as tug for the puppies. An old sleeve cover for ipo sleeve is also a nice toy ;-)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Burlap sand bags might work too. I have a couple tugs that I made in a pinch with them. And, old fire hose that has been washed good. 

You could check with your local fire department(s) and see if they have old stuff they would want to part with.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Years ago a club member was looking into buying his own materials for tugs and such. The Problem he ran into was having to buy the materials in bulk. Jute and french Linen was too expensive to import.

Some alt materials you should look at is Syntek, Olefin, flax.

Some sites to get materials I would check 

www.ifai.com.

www.fabricdirect.com

Leather is by far the cheapest as far as material. You can purchase small amounts like on Ebay for example.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.genuinedoggear.com/dog_furry_toys.html
A friend of mine makes all sorts of dog tug toys, and she uses Tublar nylon, real fur and fleece.
I'm going to let you in on a trade secret, you need a "Bar Tacker" to make really tough dog toys. The bar tacker can make a stitch that can hold up to 1000 lbs of force. Your home sewing machine can't do this.
http://www.save-on-crafts.com/hempcording.html
i did happen to find this interesting link. Maybe that have what your looking for.


----------



## stephen wersonick (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll give some of those a try. Are club lost a lot of our tugs so I thought maybe I could make some to save money but we shall see.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned there isn't a "toy" on the market that any of my dogs couldn't destroy apart from the X-tra Kong. The only way to secure lifehood is to throw and let the dog retrieve!


----------

